# 7+ Feet of Stuff, Plus More



## speakernut.801 (Nov 30, 2009)

This whole Stereo & AV hobbie has gotten out of control, I presently have two systems, a 2 ch stereo and a 9 ch AV, still pending projector & screen. 2 ch equipment: Mitsubishi DP-20 ,Audire Crescendo 75 watt amp,Son of Ampzilla 150 watt amp and Dayton 1000 watt sub-bass amp. The crossover is a Dahlquist DQ-LPA passive/active feeding into a Anti-Mode 8033 bass processor. Speakers are a I.B sub with 4x 22.5 inch MGM drivers, plus a 5th one in a bandpass cabinet. Then there are two bass stereo subs with 6x10" Nakamichi drivers. The main speakers are a pair of Martin-Login Aerius i , they sound incredible with spectacular imaging. Then there is the AV system, not yet set up, but stacked into a set of cabinets that measure 7.5 feet tall. setup has 2 Anthem MVA-5's, a Anthem PVA-7 fed from a Carver Theater Grand pre-pro. Monster Power AVS 2000 power stabilizer and HTPS 7000 filters the power supply for the whole shebang. Denon DVD2900 is signal provider,plus Audio Control Richter scale and Phase Coupler plus Velodyne SMS-1 are on tap if needed. Then theres the Motorhome set-up, plus a garage stereo, over 300 raw speaker drivers, 2 Phase Linear 400 amps, 3 other Carver THX amps, my electric bill is awesome, my wife is fed-up and I keep tripping over wires! I definitaly need therapy


----------

